# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  France blow it against South Korea

## badboy rulzzzz

France blew a 1-0 lead against South Korea to be held to a draw in their Group G match in Leipzig on Sunday. France dominated the match before Park Ji-Sung equalised Thierry Henry's ninth minute opener with ten minutes remaining. Patrick Vieira earlier had a good goal disallowed.

South Korea's Dutch coach Dick Advocaat was delighted with the result.

"In the second half we improved and as the game went on, sometimes we were able to control it."

"From one of the few chances we had we scored, so we had a bit of luck."

Park's equaliser came totally against the run of play after the Koreans - who were quite frankly disappointing - opted to use the flanks in the latter part of the match as opposed to launching long balls through the middle.

The Manchester United midfielder flicked the ball over Fabien Bartez - who should have saved the effort - after Cho Jae-jin had nodded the ball across goal.

William Gallas' disgust at conceding the goal was there for all to see, the Chelsea defender hoofing the ball in the air while practically in tears with France's apparent complacency in the match.

DOMINANCE

France totally dominated possession and chances, Thierry Henry missing two gilt-edge opportunities before and after the equaliser.

The Arsenal striker - who is often accused of underperforming under pressure - had put France in front after nine minutes, a slick poacher's finish after a Sylvain Wiltord shot had been blocked into his path.

Vieira also had a good first-half goal disallowed, or rather not spotted, his header from a corner crossing the line before being clawed away by South Korea 'keeper Lee Woon-Jae.

South Korea actually offered very little in the match, opting rather confusingly for a long-ball approach despite being confronted by two of the best centre-backs in the business, Gallas and Lilian Thuram.

The 2002 semi-finallists' fortunes changed on the introduction of Ahn - suprisingly benched despite scoring the match-winner against Togo - whose clever link-up play with Seol, Lee Young-Pyo and Park added width to their game.

France should have won the match several times over though - Vieira firing over the bar late when set up by Willy Sagnol and Henry firing straight at Woon-Jae when slid through by Zidane.

DOMENECH UNDER FIRE

Criticism will be levelled at France coach Raymond Domenech for his formation and use of substitutions throughout the tournament so far.

"Of course I'm disappointed but we still have one match (against Togo) and we have to win that," Domenech said after the draw.

"We have to win that well in order to qualify and that remains our objective."

"They pushed and we were not able to retain the ball," he continued. "They wore us out. They're a solid team. After going 1-0 up we were not quite good enough but we have a match left which we have to win to keep hoping."

Not only having fallen out with Ludovic Guly, Robert Pires and Philippe Mexes, he left the likes of Nicolas Anelka, Olivier Dacourt, Sebastien Frey and Valerien Ismael out of the squad.

Now he appears to have isolated arguably one of the best strikers in the World - David Trezeguet - not using him at all in the first match against Switzerland and only bringing him on in injury time against South Korea.

ZIDANE OUT

Trezeguet - 28-years-old and first-choice for the Italian champions - has scored has scored 32 goals in 64 appearances for France yet for some reason cannot be fitted into their system, which revolves around an ageing Zidane who himself exchanged icy stares with Domenech on his substitution for the Juventus man.

Zidane will be suspended for the Togo game which could be his final match for France, although if France win they will qualify for the second round. Franck Ribery - impressive when introduced from the bench - should start in his place.

Man of the match: Willy Sagnol (FRA) - one of the few players to give everything for the full 90 minutes, great attacking runs and solid at the back.

----------

